# Semen Analysis - volume!



## Hannahconfused (May 6, 2016)

Hi,

We had to wait 3 months to get an appointment for a semen analysis. Meanwhile I have done all of my test and everything is looking fine despite a query about a uterine septate which it turns out does not exist, at least not according to the 3d scan. Anyway, finally after 3 months DH took the test yesterday and he's worried he did not produce "enough" because he was feeling shy as the room he went to at Barts wasn't particularly private and he could hear people walking past and people's conversations in the reception area.

Any idea how much is "enough" for the analysis?!

Really don't want to have to wait another 3 months. He had one done privately anyway which came back normal, Barts just want their own results, which I wonder is more of a time wasting tactic than anything else.


----------



## Hannahconfused (May 6, 2016)

Thanks, this is what I thought. Will have to just wait and see. Which is always the tough part!


----------

